# .mpg mit DVDPlayer wiedergeben



## DarkManX (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

bin ein Nub was Video usw. angeht und weiß nicht weiter.
Ich habe eine *.mpg Datei. Diese soll irgendwie auf eine CD (nicht DVD) gebrannt werden und im DVDPlayer abspielbar sein. Wie stelle ich das an? Brenne ich die CD als Dateicd so wird nichts wiedergegeben.

DiV
dmx


----------



## 27b-6 (20. Februar 2006)

Moin!

TMPGEnc hier downloaden.
1. Im Programm mit dem "Project Wizard" Format auswählen; für CD mußte Du Video-CD (VCD/~70 min.) oder Super Video-CD (SVCD/~40 min.) nehmen.
2. Video-Datei importieren
3. Erstmal Finger weg von den Filtern
4. Standardeinstellungen belassen
5. Speicherort wählen und OK drücken

6. Mit NERO brennen; es gibt die direkte Möglichkeit als VCD bzw. SVCD zu brennen
Falls Du kein NERO hast: 30-Tage-Trial-Version downloaden.

P.S.: Vergewissere Dich, ob dein DVD-Spieler eines der beiden Formate beherrscht.


----------

